# The Day I Married My Best Friend



## Rudi (2/6/15)

While most of you were having fun at VapeCon on 30/05/2015 i was getting ready for the best day of my life and as we all are family here and you guys couldnt celebrate the day with me i thought let me then bring it to you!




Thank you all for being such a great family here and hope i get the chance to meet you all at the next VapeCon!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Ferdi (2/6/15)

Congrats dude. 
Beautiful photo. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge (2/6/15)

A moment of silence for our fallen comrade... I kid, congratulations man.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/15)

Congratulations bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie (2/6/15)

Congrats Buddy!!! We will never forget your anniversary wishes  although they may go something like this...

Happy 1 year anniversary Vapecon...and Rudi 

Epic photo! Wish you both universes of happiness

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Renesh (3/6/15)

Rudi said:


> While most of you were having fun at VapeCon on 30/05/2015 i was getting ready for the best day of my life and as we all are family here and you guys couldnt celebrate the day with me i thought let me then bring it to you!
> 
> View attachment 28539
> 
> ...



Congrats @Rudi wish you and your bride all the best for the future.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

Thanks for sharing the photo with us @Rudi 
Wishing you and your wife all the very best for your journey together!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

A huge congrats, @Rudi. Have fun!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/6/15)

Congrats @Rudi, all the best to you and the Mrs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (3/6/15)

congrats @Rudi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/6/15)

Congratulations @Rudi - we had a lot of beers on you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Va-poor (3/6/15)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/6/15)

Congrats @Rudi.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (3/6/15)

Congratulations @Rudi and your lovely Bride. All the best for the years ahead.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (3/6/15)

Congrats @Rudi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (15/9/15)

Hey Guys! just wanted to say sorry for being so quiet these last couple of months.. work and lack of internet has been keeping me bussy and offline but im back online and happy to see you guys again!

And also thank you so much for all the wishes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

